

Share your cv - voiduser

I am looking at redesigning my CV. I was wondering if people would like to share examples of there CV (links only please do not paste the contents of your cv).<p>I have all the content but I just feel it looks dated and lacking that modern look and feel.<p>Thanks
======
ISNIT
A good place to start is here:
[https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/)

Provides a great structure and there are tons of templates which you can
choose and customize easily.

~~~
mavsman
That's a great resource. Another good one like that is
[https://creddle.io](https://creddle.io) At the moment Creddle has awful
support for exporting, making it almost useless to build a resume there, but
if you choose to print as PDF then it's just as good as a PDF export.

------
tinasay
I feel like some people could see it as lazy or rushed, despite having spent
more time that I'd like to admit wording and rewording my CV. Dress up oneself
[http://bit.ly/1vkJux4](http://bit.ly/1vkJux4)

------
shoo
Another strategy may be to focus less on the design of the CV, and more on the
content. A couple of guides I've found useful are:

Niniane Wang - "How to Write a Killer Resume (for Software Engineers)" :
[http://ofb.net/~niniane/resume_howto.html](http://ofb.net/~niniane/resume_howto.html)

Steve Yegge - "Ten Tips for a (Slightly) Less Awful Resume " : [http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com.au/2007/09/ten-tips-for-slig...](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com.au/2007/09/ten-tips-for-slightly-less-awful-resume.html)

------
DaRKmAN306
[https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-
resume](https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-resume)

Gives you a number of different LaTeX templates that you can try out online,
including moderncv.

------
ajford
Just realized how out of date my CV is. Last update 2012.

Written in LaTeX, though I can't find my source at the moment... a little
worrying.

[http://www.ajford.us/pages/curriculum-
vitae.html](http://www.ajford.us/pages/curriculum-vitae.html)

EDIT: Forgot I came from US Academia, where CV is a long living document of
your research and life work, not what we silly Americans call a Resume. Pardon
me if this wasn't the kind of thing you were looking for.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
I feel like I used to know the difference but now I don't. What do you folks
do differently on a CV vs a resume?

------
luckystrike
Here is mine (a minimal version):
[https://www.resumonk.com/aditya](https://www.resumonk.com/aditya)

You can see other templates here:
[https://www.resumonk.com/resume_templates](https://www.resumonk.com/resume_templates)

Disclaimer: I'm the Co-Founder of Resumonk that helps users create a standout
resume/CV in minutes.

------
rookhack
Hey there, I run VisualCV.com. You can view the designs here:
[https://www.visualcv.com/cv-templates/](https://www.visualcv.com/cv-
templates/). Here's a link to a free Pro account if you want to give it a
spin:
[https://www.visualcv.com/?aref=w1cX320ioTSS](https://www.visualcv.com/?aref=w1cX320ioTSS)

------
foenv
What do you guys think of plain-text CVs?

I've seen this advocated in numerous places (including the link to Steve
Yegge's blog in shoo's comment) but have never brought myself to send off a
.txt file. I feel like some people could see it as lazy or rushed, despite
having spent more time that I'd like to admit wording and rewording my CV.

------
k7f
latex's moderncv package
[http://www.ctan.org/pkg/moderncv](http://www.ctan.org/pkg/moderncv)

------
nipun_batra
[http://nipunbatra.github.io/downloads/files/cv.pdf](http://nipunbatra.github.io/downloads/files/cv.pdf)

LaTeX source here:
[https://github.com/nipunreddevil/cv](https://github.com/nipunreddevil/cv)

~~~
analogmind
You spelled "Institute" wrong.

------
santa_boy
Try this. I just launched it and the main goal was to help users who face the
same problem like you do.

I am still testing it and it may be slow ... Let me know your feedback :-).

[www.progrez.in]([http://www.progrez.in/](http://www.progrez.in/))

------
hitlin37
moderncv

